# Yahoo- TUSK: Editor's Note (The Tuscaloosa News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

In ninth grade, I dealt with savage threats and deadly panic daily, as an office runner at lunch hour. ORs were students considered nominal threats to wander off and not come back that week, entrusted with tough duties such as answering phones, running notes to teachers and sniffing freshly printed mimeo sheets to assure the purple ink had dried,...View the full article


----------

